# Frontier Corps News & Discussions



## fatman17

*First ever Frontier Corps hospital inaugurated in Quetta*


August 14, 2013 - Updated 2352 PKT 





QUETTA: Chief Minister Balochistan Dr Abdul Malik Baloch Wednesday inaugurated the first-ever hospital of the Frontier Corps during a ceremony held here. 



Inspector General of Frontier Corps Balochistan, Major General Obaidullah Khan Khatak, Home Secretary Balochistan Akbar Hussain Durrani were prominent among others who attended the inaugural ceremony. 



CM Balochistan while addressing at a ceremony and later talking to media hoped that health facility built by the FC would not only benefit 

the personnel of security forces but also provide best medical facilities 

to the civilians in near future.



"Incumbent government has placed provision of quality education and best health facilities as its top most priorities," he recalled adding government of Balochistan would fully cooperate with the Frontier Corps Balochistan whether it required financial support or that of administrative for running the FC hospital. 



CM noted that he was committed to maintain peace and the role of police and Frontier Corps against the eradication of the menace of terrorism has remained unprecedented. 



IG FC Major General Obaidullah, on the occasion said that FC hospital would initially serve the personnel of security forces in the hospital and added efforts were being made to expand their services to the civilians as well. 



"FC hospital is a gift for the people of the province," he said and vowed to continue to assist provincial government in maintaining peace and tranquility in Balochistan. 



Earlier, the participants were briefed that FC hospital was complete with worth Rs 903 million. 



Hospital consists of six blocks such as Trauma Center, OPD, Casualty, Diagnostic Laboratory and Dental Unit. Equipping health unit with the facilities of CT Scan, MRI and Angioplasty machines was being worked out. 



CM Balochistan escorted by the IG FC visited various section of the hospital. (APP)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fatman17

Monday, August 26, 2013 



*FC&#8217;s use as private security inflicts Rs 183m loss on govt*


By Tanveer Ahmed 


ISLAMABAD: The audit authorities have unearthed Rs 183 million losses inflicted to national exchequer in the wake of deployment of Frontier Constabulary (FC) personnel for security of private individuals as well as government organisations.

The major loss to the national exchequer was identified in the audit report of the Auditor General of Pakistan for the audit year 2012-13 that emphasised the public money should not be utilised for benefit of particular person or a section of community.

*In the first case, the audit report observed that the personnel of FC were deployed for security of retired government servants, MNAs and senators and pointed out that deployment cost was not recovered from these individuals*.

From 2009 to 2012, an expenditure of Rs 46.082 million was incurred on the deployment of these personnel. The management of District office Frontier Constabulary Gadoon Khyber Pakhtunkhwa deployed their 110 personnel for security of private individuals.

The auditor general observed that deployment of FC personnel to private individuals at public expense was irregular and unauthorised and when inquired about it, FC management didn&#8217;t reply to it.

*The audit report recommended that expenditure incurred for providing security to private individuals should be recovered and deposited into government account*. *ha ha ha!!!*

In a similar case, the amount of Rs 136.986 million could not be recovered by FC Khyber Pakhtunkhwa for deployment of their troops on the security of various private and government organisations during, 2011-12, the audit report revealed.

Irregular purchase of arms from ISI: Auditor general unearthed financial irregularity in the accounts of FC when it identified that the organisation purchased Rs 17.575 million worth of arms from the Inter Services Intelligence (ISI) without open competition.

The management of inspector general FC Headquarters Peshawar paid an amount of Rs 17.575 million for purchase of arms from directorate general ISI during the year 2011-12. These arms include 18 AA Gun 12.7 mm, 35 SMG 7.62 mm Chinese and 17 mortar 60 mm.

Audit General however observed that the items were purchased without open competition and pointed out that supplier, ISI, was neither a manufacturer nor sole proprietor of the items purchased.

The major discrepancy was FC management also floated a tender for the purchase of SMG and received a bid from AYA Corporation for US $ 280 per unit that accounts to Rs 25,200 per unit. However the bid was not considered.

It may be mentioned here that same purchased from ISI cost Rs 45000 per unit, higher than the bid given by AYA Corporation.

Audit report observed that procurements made without open competition deprived the government of benefits of competitiveness rates.

It also mentioned that purchase of SMGS7.62 mm Chinese from ISI instead of the rate offered by AYA Corporation resulted in a loss of Rs 693,000 and held that the matter may be investigated and responsibility be fixed on account of irregularity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Shameful indeed...


----------



## Ark-Angel

Off-topic:
FC kho FC de kana...


----------



## fatman17

*Frontier Corps*

NWFP

1. Chitral Scouts
2. Khyber Rifles
3. Kurram Militia
4. South Waziristan Scouts
5. Tochi Scouts
6. Mahsud Scouts
7. Mohmand Rifles
8. Shawal Rifles	

Balochistan
1. Zhob Militia
2. Chaghai Militia
3. Sibi Scouts
4. Kalat Scouts
5. Makran Militia
6. Kharan Rifles
7. Pishin Scouts
8. Maiwind Rifles
9. Ghazaband Scouts
10. Bambore Rifles
11. Loralai Scouts

The Frontier Corps' status as a locally-raised Pashtun force allows it access and acceptability amongst the indigenous population that even the Pakistani Army does not have. The 'Frontier Corps (FC) are a Federal paramiltary force manned mostly by people from the tribal areas and officered by officers from the Pakistan Army. The FC Stationed in the North-West Frontier Province (NWFP) and Balochistan Province, are known as FC NWFP and FC Balochistan, respectively. Both distinct provincial groups are run traditionally by an Army officer of at least major-general rank. 

Another lesser-trained paramilitary force, having officers from the Police Service of Pakistan and other personnel from the Pashtun tribes, is also known as FC, though it stands for Frontier Constabulary.

The Frontier Corps, also called the Scouts, were reorganised after the Third Afghan war in 1919. The FC was raised and deployed there before the creation of Pakistan in 1947 by British colonial rulers of India. They are lightly armed soldiers who act as the political agent's police force. These forces are known for its bravery and hard work. They have served with bravery and distinction. They operate in those parts of the tribal areas where government writ extends; about 1/8th of FATA.

All the tribal administrative agencies have either one or two units of this force. They are manned by the tribes, who normally serve in mixed configurations to prevent breakdown of disciple. They are officered by regular officers of the Pakistani military. Today, they are tasked to assist the 90,000 strong army stationed in FATA. 

With a total manpower of approximately 80,000, the task of these forces is to help local law enforcement in the maintenance of law and order when called upon to do so. Border patrol and anti-smuggling operations are also delegated to the FC. Lately, these forces have been increasingly used in military operations against insurgents in Balochistan and militants in the Federally Administered Tribal areas.

The Frontier Corps (FC) operated in FATA for securing the Afghan border and assisting the political administration of the seven tribal agencies to maintain law and order. This paramilitary force is well suited to operate in FATA. The largely Pashtun force is drawn from the same ethnic groups that inhabits the tribal areas, and so isr able to win the trust of the people and match their fighting skills. Presently 50,000-member strong and set to total 55,000 following fresh recruitment, the FC has largely managed security duties in the tribal areas and on the border with Afghanistan and earned praise for its discipline and bravery. While Frontier Corps troops understand the culture and region better and speak the local language, they have even less equipment and less training than the military. 

Over a period of time, a separate FC was raised for Balochistan to police that part of Pakistan's border with Afghanistan and be available for security duty in the violence-prone province. The FC subsequently spearheaded military operations against Baloch separatists and assisted the Pakistan Army in flushing out insurgents and protecting the country's largest gas deposits at Sui along with other natural resources in Balochistan.

The FC NWFP and FC Balochistan are commanded by officers drawn from the Pakistan Army. A serving major general serves as commander of the force and is referred to as the Inspector General Frontier Corps (IGFC). Tribesmen recruited from all Pashtun, Baloch and other tribes residing in the NWFP, FATA and Balochistan form the rank and file of the FC. The FC is also called Scouts. 

Throughout its 100-year history, the Frontier Corps has faced diverse challenges. In recent years, there has been a lot of focus on counterterrorism and counterinsurgency operations. But just as drugs and terrorism are linked, investigations of terrorists and drug criminals often overlap, and accordingly the Frontier Corps is very involved in counter-narcotics. In fact, it is estimated that in 2007, the Frontier Corps Baluchistan conducted 80% of the heroin and morphine-base seizures in Pakistan. 

Recruited from the tribal areas and led by Pakistani army officers, the 80,000-member Frontier Corps historically has been poorly armed and trained. Some analysts maintain that the ISI has set up private organizations to distance the relationship between its military leadership and extremist fighters. These private organizations are staffed by retired ISI officers and funded through the budget of Pakistan's Frontier Corps.

The United States is working with Pakistan's paramilitary Frontier Corps to train and equip this force and enhance its ability to capitalize on the unique skills, access, and abilities that it has in the border area. The special $75M authority Congress created for the Frontier Corps is an effective tool to aid U.S. efforts, but it too has its limitations - specifically, that it cannot be used for any other non-military force (which excludes, for example, the Frontier Constabulary, etc.).

In October 2008 a small contingent of US military trainers begun a training program aimed at turning Pakistan's Frontier Corps into an effective counter-insurgency force. The aim is "basically to train the Frontier Corps in counter-insurgency warfare to make them more effective in the tribal areas," The Pentagon had spent about $25 million so far to equip the Frontier Corps with new body armor, vehicles, radios and surveillance equipment, and plans to spend $75 million more in the next year. Over all, a senior Bush administration official said, the United States could spend more than $400 million in the next several years to enhance the Frontier Corps, including building a training base near Peshawar. United States trainers initially would be restricted to training compounds, but with Pakistani consent could eventually accompany Pakistani troops on missions "to the point of contact" with militants, as American trainers now do with Iraqi troops in Iraq.

"The 2007 plan to provide U.S. training and assistance to the tribal paramilitary Frontier Corps is misguided, however. Since their inception a century ago, those units have always been poachers-turned-wardens, with well-recognized limits on their reliability; and today they are more deeply infiltrated and compromised by divided loyalties than ever before. The Frontier Corps' problems have little to do with weapons and training, and U.S. troops recruited largely from the inner cities and trained for conventional warfare have little to teach rugged Pashtun hillmen about fighting in their own mountains in any case." No Sign until the Burst of Fire - Understanding the Pakistan-Afghanistan Frontier Thomas H. Johnson and M. Chris Mason International Security, Vol. 32, No. 4 (Spring 2008), pp. 41-77 

GSOrg.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

*From a NYT article on FC - CT Unit*



...A new Pakistani commando unit within the Frontier Corps paramilitary force has used information from the Central Intelligence Agency and other sources to kill or capture as many as 60 militants in the past seven months, including at least five high-ranking commanders, a senior Pakistani military official said. 

Four weeks ago, the commandos captured a Saudi militant linked to Al Qaeda here in this town in the Khyber Agency, one of the tribal areas that run along the border with Afghanistan. 

The newly minted 400-man Pakistani paramilitary commando unit is a good example of the new cooperation. As part of the Frontier Corps, which operates in the tribal areas, the new Pakistani commandos fall under a chain of command separate from the 500,000-member army, which is primarily trained to fight Pakistan&#8217;s archenemy, India. 

The commandos are selected from the overall ranks of the Frontier Corps and receive seven months of intensive training from Pakistani and American Special Forces. 

Eric Schmitt reported from Bara, Peshawar and Islamabad, Pakistan, and Jane Perlez from Islamabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

National
*360 FC men martyred in Balochistan since 2007: IGFC *

January 22, 2014 - Updated 1410 PKT 
From Web Edition







*ISLAMABAD: Inspector General Frontier Corps (IGFC) Major General Ejaz Shahid has said that 360 paramilitary personnel were martyred in Balochistan since 2007, Geo News reported.*
Briefing the senate’s standing committee here Wednesday, IGFC said those fighting with security forces should not be called as ‘enraged elements’ but as ‘militants’.
Major General Ejaz Shahid said the FC arrested a politician from Quetta and recovered 1.5 tonnes of explosive material.
He said: “Now Pakistani flags are fluttering over school building where flags of banned outfits were hoisted.”
He said terrorist activities demoralized police, adding that FC rendered many sacrifices in Balochistan but these were not being encouraged.
Ejaz Shahid regretted that FG had required Rs.28 billion but it was paid just Rs15 billion. He said that budget of paramilitary force was cut, adding the bills of ‘shuhada’ (martyred) were still pending.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

Rebuttal of “The News” Editorial (Their last, best hope) published on 24 January 2014 | Frontier Corps
*Rebuttal of “The News” Editorial (Their last, best hope) published on 24 January 2014*

Jan 29th, 2014

*HOPE FOR US ALL*

At this critical juncture once our country is facing number of challenges, the worst role that can be played is to scandalize and undermine security forces which are performing their duties at the cost of their lives. It so happens once one newspaper presents a picture of a meeting, which strangely was missed by dozen of other media representatives, to grind its ax for unknown reasons. Such was the case reported in the editorial titled “Their Last, Best Hope” published in ‘The News’ of 24 January. It was startling to read the statements attributed to IGFC Balochistan, to have been made during meeting of Senate Standing Committee for Interior and Narcotics Control. To put the record right, correct version of what was stated by IGFC is as follows. First; in response to a query IGFC proffered before the Committee that Mr Shahzain Bugti and his caravan’s personnel have every right to come to Dera Bugti, however to reduce chances of tribal feud, some administrative steps like prevention of entry of arms and registration of people coming to the area were suggested to Provincial Government, and at no stage the words like ‘his caravan was filled with terrorists’ were said. Secondly; it was no less than blatant misinformation that FC views only the sub nationalists as terrorists and those involved in sectarian killings are nowhere in sight of FC. It may be pertinent to mention that exclusive security umbrella of FC, at Hazara Community residential areas in Quetta, escorting the Zaireen to and from Iran, and various operations even recently conducted against religious extremists nullify the assertion. Third; IGFC while stating the prevailing condition in schools actually stated the root cause of subversion and the complacent neglect of concerned authorities. Fourth; it is an absolutely prejudiced stance where a contempt notice, which has already been withdrawn after due legal process is referred to and all other appearances of IGFC before the Honorable Supreme Court have been overlooked. Last but not the least, it would be appreciated if sub-judice cases are not commented upon, as is the case in civilized societies. In the end it is not reactive, proactive or aggressive approach rather prudent and active Supreme Court which is a “Hope for Us All”.

*Rebuttal of “The NEWS” editorial (Their last, best hope) published on 24 January 2014. Their last, best hope - thenews.com.pk*
*http://www.thenews.com.pk/Todays-News-8-228246-Their-last-best-hope*
*Public Relations Officer*
*For Inspector General Frontier Corps Balochistan*
*(Khan Wasseh)*


The editorial:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

Xeric said:


> At this critical juncture once our country is facing number of challenges, the worst role that can be played is to scandalize and undermine *security forces which are performing their duties *at the cost of their lives.



The key issue is whether they are discharging said duties in a legal manner or not.


----------



## fatman17

this is only one side of the story. mistakes have been made in the past and now by the uniformed class, but pray tell me what the likes of shazain bugti etc have done for the welfare of their people. zilch! nada!, zero!.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

The FC is however named in human right abuses similar to those carried out in Bangladesh against its opposition intelligentsia. 
Now whether it is the FC or miscreants within or outside the FC posing as the FC.. the result is that the Baloch are more and more antagonized about their future with Pakistan and as such view a breakup of this country as inevitable.


----------



## fatman17

*Change of guard ceremony at Mazar-e-Iqbal on Pakistan Day *

March 23, 2014 - Updated 755 PKT 
From Web Edition






*LAHORE: A smartly turned out contingent of Pakistan Air Force (PAF) assumed guard duties at the Mazar-e-Iqbal on Pakistan Day being celebrated on Sunday here, Geo News reported.*
The ceremonial Guard mounting was followed by floral wreath laying and offering of ‘Fateha’ at the mazar of Allama Iqbal by the chief guest on this occasion Air Vice Marshall Mujahid Anwar.


----------



## fatman17

*25-pounder Field Gun-Howitzer*

Fire from the British 25-pounder (3.45-inch) field gun-howitzer, the basic field piece of the British Army, has been extremely effective for two reasons: (1) the 25-pounder is an excellent field gun, and (2) British artillery was well-trained before the outbreak of war. German tanks when struck by 25-pounder armor-piercing shell at ranges less than 1,000 yards have sometimes been knocked out; some have had turrets completely blown off, and others have been set afire. Indirect 25-pounder fire is, however, not effective for stopping tank attacks, but it can cause the tanks to "button up" their hatches. Reports of indirect fire's stopping tank attacks are believed to be erroneous interpretations of the repulse of reconnaissances in force.




Figure 11.--Diagrammatic sketches of British 25-pounder field gun-howitzer, showing its characteristics (with British terminology)




Figure 12.--British 25-pounder field gun-howitzer, showing the method by which it is transported

The 25-pounder has been replacing both the 18-pounder and the 4.5-inch howitzer of the last war. The tube has a removable liner which can be changed in the field. The gun can be placed in firing order on its platform in 1 minute. The firing platform is in the form of a wheel which is carried either under the trail or on the back of the prime mover. To place the piece in action, the platform is lowered to the ground and the carriage is then manhandled or tractor-drawn over it and coupled to its center. To permit easy maneuvering of the trail, the spade has been imbedded in a "box" commonly called a "banana," which functions very effectively and prevents the trail from digging in. The muzzle velocities with its three normal charges are 650, 975, and 1,470 feet per second, and with supercharge 1,700 feet per second.

Nature of weapon: field gun-howitzer.
Weight: 3,968 pounds.
Length: 25 feet 11 inches, including trailer (barrel, 92.5 inches).
Traverse: 360° on firing platform, 8° without platform.
Elevation: -5° to +40°.
Maximum range: 12,500 yards.
Ammunition: projectiles: armor-piercing (20 pounds), HE (25 pounds), and smoke (base-ejection type, 21.8 pounds); charges: three and a supercharge for HE.
Rate of fire: 8 rounds per minute (rapid) and 3 rounds per minute for prolonged firing.

*still in use with the FC?*


----------



## Xeric

fatman17 said:


> *still in use with the FC?*


Yo.


----------



## fatman17

Oscar said:


> The FC is however named in human right abuses similar to those carried out in Bangladesh against its opposition intelligentsia.
> Now whether it is the FC or miscreants within or outside the FC posing as the FC.. the result is that the Baloch are more and more antagonized about their future with Pakistan and as such view a breakup of this country as inevitable.


 
pl provide details.


----------



## SQ8

fatman17 said:


> pl provide details.



The missing persons case is already ongoing.. but there are routine "scare" pick ups of young Baloch men. Additionally, many in the Baloch political wing..and not those who support BLA or BRA.. report that beside the involvement of external forces.. the FC is mainly responsible for disappearances and mutilated bodies. It is one side of the story, but the other side is currently being taken to court over these allegations anyway.


----------



## Xeric

Oscar said:


> The missing persons case is already ongoing.. but there are routine "scare" pick ups of young Baloch men. Additionally, many in the Baloch political wing..and not those who support BLA or BRA.. report that beside the involvement of external forces.. the FC is mainly responsible for disappearances and mutilated bodies. It is one side of the story, but the other side is currently being taken to court over these allegations anyway.


Apt analysis, i say.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva




----------



## fatman17

UR-416

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17




----------



## Donatello

FC still needs to go long way before being professionally fighting force. They are our first line of defense. Makes sense to equip and train them in COIN ops so Army can eventually move out of these areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ark-Angel

Donatello said:


> FC still needs to go long way before being professionally fighting force. They are our first line of defense. Makes sense to equip and train them in COIN ops so Army can eventually move out of these areas.



I do not know about other arms but Signals Branch of FC KPK is way better equipped and way better trained than that of Pakistan Army, largely because of the fact that FC has relatively a much larger budget than Army.


----------



## fatman17

Ark-Angel said:


> I do not know about other arms but Signals Branch of FC KPK is way better equipped and way better trained than that of Pakistan Army, largely because of the fact that *FC has relatively a much larger budget than Army*.


 
you dont say......


----------



## fatman17

Mahsud Scouts


----------



## fatman17

Chaghai Militia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Pishin Scouts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Tonk Militia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Zhob Militia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

all malitia are now part of the FC.


----------



## Samandri

Oscar said:


> The missing persons case is already ongoing.. but there are routine "scare" pick ups of young Baloch men. Additionally, many in the Baloch political wing..and not those who support BLA or BRA.. report that beside the involvement of external forces.. *the FC is mainly responsible for disappearances and mutilated bodies.* It is one side of the story, but the other side is currently being taken to court over these allegations anyway.


Not exactly, that Intelligence agency is resresponsible, FC just make arrests/pick up the guys for them.


----------



## Ijaz Ahmad Zarrar

fatman17 said:


> *First ever Frontier Corps hospital inaugurated in Quetta*
> 
> 
> August 14, 2013 - Updated 2352 PKT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUETTA: Chief Minister Balochistan Dr Abdul Malik Baloch Wednesday inaugurated the first-ever hospital of the Frontier Corps during a ceremony held here.
> 
> 
> 
> Inspector General of Frontier Corps Balochistan, Major General Obaidullah Khan Khatak, Home Secretary Balochistan Akbar Hussain Durrani were prominent among others who attended the inaugural ceremony.
> 
> 
> 
> CM Balochistan while addressing at a ceremony and later talking to media hoped that health facility built by the FC would not only benefit
> 
> the personnel of security forces but also provide best medical facilities
> 
> to the civilians in near future.
> 
> 
> 
> "Incumbent government has placed provision of quality education and best health facilities as its top most priorities," he recalled adding government of Balochistan would fully cooperate with the Frontier Corps Balochistan whether it required financial support or that of administrative for running the FC hospital.
> 
> 
> 
> CM noted that he was committed to maintain peace and the role of police and Frontier Corps against the eradication of the menace of terrorism has remained unprecedented.
> 
> 
> 
> IG FC Major General Obaidullah, on the occasion said that FC hospital would initially serve the personnel of security forces in the hospital and added efforts were being made to expand their services to the civilians as well.
> 
> 
> 
> "FC hospital is a gift for the people of the province," he said and vowed to continue to assist provincial government in maintaining peace and tranquility in Balochistan.
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier, the participants were briefed that FC hospital was complete with worth Rs 903 million.
> 
> 
> 
> Hospital consists of six blocks such as Trauma Center, OPD, Casualty, Diagnostic Laboratory and Dental Unit. Equipping health unit with the facilities of CT Scan, MRI and Angioplasty machines was being worked out.
> 
> 
> 
> CM Balochistan escorted by the IG FC visited various section of the hospital. (APP)


This will certainly help


----------



## fatman17

FC


----------



## fatman17

Type of armoured vehicle. Local or imported

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

fatman17 said:


> Type of armoured vehicle. Local or imported


Muhafiz 2 or 3. Locally produced at HIT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..............................................................................................
A glimpse of some of Weapons,ammunition,explosive and communication equipment recovered during Op Z-e-A



























.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

72 new FC wings (x approx 800plus ) being raised

So 80k plus app 60k 140k strength in future

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Raptor666

Big thanks to General Tariq Khan. The man who changed the dynamics during his reign as IGFC (2008-10).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

ghazi52 said:


> ..............................................................................................
> A glimpse of some of Weapons,ammunition,explosive and communication equipment recovered during Op Z-e-A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....



We should overhaul the 12.7mm and equip our FC Checkposts with this AA guns, while the rocket launchers can be scrapped and the metall sold for bunker building material !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Signalian

i lost a coursemate today.

Heart attack after jumah prayers and passed away. He was in 48 Signals battalion but attached to FC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

Sarge said:


> i lost a coursemate today.
> 
> Heart attack after jumah prayers and passed away. He was in 48 Signals battalion but attached to FC.
> 
> 
> View attachment 330783

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

Sarge said:


> i lost a coursemate today.
> 
> Heart attack after jumah prayers and passed away. He was in 48 Signals battalion but attached to FC.
> 
> 
> View attachment 330783


Ameen. I thank him for his service to the Nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Inception-06

Sarge said:


> i lost a coursemate today.
> 
> Heart attack after jumah prayers and passed away. He was in 48 Signals battalion but attached to FC.
> 
> 
> View attachment 330783



May Allah Rest his Sould in Peace, Inshallah !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*Petition filed in PHC seeking eviction of FC from Bara fort*
*PESHAWAR: *

The Peshawar High Court (PHC) on Wednesday admitted for hearing a petition seeking the eviction of Frontier Constabulary from a fort in the Bara tehsil of Khyber tribal district.
The petition was filed by Raza Khan Malikdinkhel through his attorney Muhim Afridi before a two-judge bench of the PHC, headed by Chief Justice Waqar Ahmed Saith and comprising Justice Ayub Khan.

Fort Saloop was built on a 128-kanal piece of land in the Sur Dhand area of Bara in 2005 before the launch of a series of security operations against militants in the erstwhile Khyber Agency.
The petitioner, who claims to be owner of the land, contended that he has not been compensated for his property till date. He claimed that Fort Saloop had been built on his property without his permission.

Advocate Afridi claimed that his client had approached senior officials, including the deputy commissioner of Khyber, umpteen times, but nobody helped him.

After hearing the preliminary arguments of the petitioner, the two-judge bench admitted the petition for hearing and issued notices to the Fort Saloop commander and the deputy commissioner Khyber to explain the situation before the court.

Source:https://tribune.com.pk/story/1900188/1-petition-filed-phc-seeking-eviction-fc-bara-fort/


----------



## PDF

*One Man’s War on Terror in Pakistan’s Badlands*

By Bernd Debusmann | May 31, 2020

At first light on a quiet morning in March, Howard Leedham found himself crouching near an austere compound in a hilly area near the unremarkable village of Ziarat, typical of this part of Pakistan’s impoverished and lawless Balochistan province. With him were dozens of heavily armed members of the Heliborne Assault Force (HAF) of the Pakistani Frontier Corps.

The target: Jalil Jaffar, better known as JJ, a notorious militant wanted for kidnapping 15 civilians from a bus several weeks prior. Two of the women taken had already been murdered by JJ, who was demanding the release of members of his gang. This was in 2004, at the tail end of winter in Balochistan.

With the assault force and supporting light machine guns in place, a Pakistani captain called out on a loudspeaker for JJ and several members of his gang to surrender, only to be met with gunfire. After the machine guns lit up a wall that had protected JJ, he took a gamble and made a run for it.





Two Pathan members of the HAF after setting up an OP during an operation. Photo courtesy of Howard Leedham.
It was the last thing he’d ever do.

“The guys decided to bunk out the back and came out armed. JJ was in the first group,” Leedham recalled, speaking over a Zoom call from the U.K. “Unfortunately for him, he reached a cut-off group before the others. They challenged him, but he fired at them. They killed him and the bloke he was with as well.”

Two other nearby militants heard the gunfire and were taken into custody, their clothes soaked in urine.

Howard Leedham and the HAF’s part in the Global War on Terrorism was off to a running start.

Leedham, a dual U.S. and U.K. citizen, was in Pakistan as part of a $65 million State Department-backed program that partnered Bell Huey helicopter and Cessa Caravan aircraft with two contract pilots, half a dozen mechanics, Pakistani aircrew, and 25 Pathan soldiers tasked with helping secure the Afghan-Pakistan border and make life difficult for the Taliban, Al Qaeda, and local drug barons.





A Huey landing at an LZ in Balochistan. Photo courtesy of Howard Leedham.
Just a few years before, Leedham was living in Maryland and working in the high-flying world of executive aviation. His background, however, was anything but typical in the world of Learjets.

A former Royal Navy clearance diver, Leedham had gone on to be a helicopter pilot, and was the first British exchange officer to take temporary command of a U.S. Marine Corps helicopter squadron (HMT 204). He’d also served his time in the secretive world of British special operations before leaving the military in 1997.

His path to Pakistan began when a Washington-area acquaintance put him in touch with the State Department, who at the time was seeking advice on how to retrieve a number of U.S. contractors that had crash-landed and been captured by guerrillas in the Colombian jungle in February 2003.





Detainees taken into custody during an operation in Balochistan. Photo courtesy of Howard Leedham.
“They told me later that if they could get me in a room and poring over a map of Pakistan, they’d have me,” he said of the State Department’s Air Wing. “I amicably left my job and began a training package that included weapons and aircraft certification. By that time I was an American citizen, but the security clearance is what took the longest.”

The State Department Air Wing’s operation in Pakistan was typical of the kind they run elsewhere around the globe. The programs provide air assets and funds to a local partner force trained to carry out law enforcement and counter-narcotics missions, as has long been the case in Latin American countries such as Colombia and Peru.

The Pakistan operation, however, had a rocky start, partly as a result of an often-hostile relationship between the U.S. embassy in Islamabad and Pakistan’s Ministry of Interior.





Members of the HAF about to take off in a Huey. Photo courtesy of Howard Leedham.
“Shortly before I deployed, the aircraft were seized by the Pakistanis and impounded. There was a big argument between the embassy and them on who should have control over the aircraft,” Leedham said. “The Americans didn’t want to hand them over carte-blanche control.”

Just as bad was Leedham’s relationship with his supervisor in the embassy, whom he described as a “dove in the extreme” and as “extremely unsuited” to the role.

“The very first time I met her, she handed me a memo recommending that the whole program be shut down,” he said. “They said it was a complete failure because the Pakistanis wouldn’t cooperate.”

Leedham, however, managed to convince the Pakistanis to release the aircraft. Additionally, he convinced a Pakistani colonel — by pleading through a toilet door — to commit a ground force, which began with 25 members of the Frontier Corps Rapid Interdiction Force, or RIF.

“[…] no American should be flying over _any _territory in any of our aircraft, which were all single engine, unless they were armed.”

The program’s relationship with the embassy, however, continued to prove tricky.

“Our biggest problem from the State Department side was getting the embassy to release weapons to use. They were pacifists and shit-scared,” he recalled. “One of them told me she didn’t want me carrying a weapon in case I kill a kid. The only way I’d kill a kid was if he was going to shoot me.”

“My argument was that no American should be flying over _any _territory in any of our aircraft, which were all single engine, unless they were armed,” he continued. “If they go down, they’re going to have to do a runner and at some stage probably defend themselves. A weapon buys you three things: time, space, and respect. If you don’t have one, you haven’t got any of them.”

Eventually, the embassy was overruled by the Regional Security Office (RSO), Capitol Hill, and senior State Department figures in Washington, who arranged for more weapons to be provided from the U.S. Still, the episode left Leedham and the other members of the team with a bad taste in their mouths.

“It was a bizarre issue you’d never think to have to deal with in the post-9/11 era,” he said.





Howard Leedham while on patrol during a daylight operation in Balochistan. Photo courtesy of Howard Leedham.
With the Hueys and Cessnas operational and with weapons provided, Leedham was ready to begin training the Frontier Corps ground force. They operated out of a spartan military cantonment in Quetta, the Pakistani city that also hosted Mullah Omar and the rest of the Taliban’s senior _Shura._

The area, Leedham said, was “pretty frantic.”

“The Taliban were running across the [Afghan] border and doing whatever they were going to do, and coming back to Pakistan and taking a big sigh of relief,” he said of the enemy situation at the time. “The other aspect was the narcotics, which was paying for everything on their side.”

At the time, approximately 80 percent of the heroin detected in Europe was produced from Afghan opium poppies, processed in border labs, and transported through Balochistan.





Members of the HAF on standby during an operation in Balochistan. Photo courtesy of Howard Leedham.
In this environment, Leedham and the other U.S. contractors on the program could never be sure who to trust — including, at first, their own team members.

The threat of a green-on-blue insider shooting, he recalled, was always in the back of his mind, starting with his first time seeing the troops in formation in Quetta.

“I don’t want to make it sound too dramatic, but at the beginning it was a hideous concern,” he said. “You could see they were quite formidable blokes. It could go pear-shaped very quickly if one of them decides to have a ‘Jihadi moment.’”

“I always carried a concealed weapon,” he added. “Even when I was chatting to them or giving them lecture, I always had a pistol down my pants. When we did CQB [close-quarters battle] drills, I’d have my pistol out. I wasn’t sure of one or two individuals, but those concerns were unfounded.”

“The clock was running. If I’d stayed there long enough, my luck would have run out.”

Even at the force’s base in Quetta, Leedham said he slept with a pistol under his pillow, a shotgun and an AR-15 close at hand.

“If anybody burst in, I could at least grab something,” he said.

Leedham’s concerns about the force were unfounded, and after a training program was completed, the force was declared operational in early 2004. The successful raid on JJ’s compound took place several weeks later, giving both the Pakistanis and the State Department confidence.

Leedham said that the HAF’s missions were varied. Sometimes the air assets on the force were committed to operations against poppy growers, while other times the force infiltrated areas of concern to conduct reconnaissance and “have a look around.”





One of the HAF’s Hueys taking off from a landing zone in Balochistan. Photo courtesy of Howard Leedham.
Some of their most typical missions, however, were setting up snap vehicle checkpoints in broad daylight.

In these missions, a road would be picked — with no specific intelligence — and a heli-borne force dropped off at least 5 kilometers (3.1 miles) away. Under the cover of darkness, the force would then approach the road and set up a checkpoint the following morning.

Each checkpoint, Leedham recalled, involved multiple layers of HAF personnel and tire spikes, as well as unseen cut-off points and light machine guns.

“They’d have driven in and be totally cut off. There was nowhere to go,” Leedham said. “The whole idea was not really to find anything. We’d be shot to shit if we did. The idea was that word would get around very quickly.”





A snap vehicle checkpoint set up by the HAF, designed to hamper the movements of Taliban and Al Qaeda militants, as well as drug traffickers. Photo courtesy of Howard Leedham.
Once word got out, the thinking went, the Taliban and drug traffickers would have to adjust their operations.

“The whole premise of it was that it would slow down their op tempo. They’d have to send lead vehicles to make sure we weren’t there,” he said. “We weren’t where we were, and we were where we weren’t.”

While Leedham said that the HAF was largely successful in “putting a dent” into the operations of the Taliban and drug barons during his tenure in Pakistan, he ultimately decided not to renew his contract, despite being asked by the State Department.

For one, he said that there had been a number of close calls. On one occasion, for example, a force of approximately 200 gunmen ambushed a Pakistani patrol on the border they mistakenly believed Leedham was a part of.





Howard Leedham with one of the HAF’s platoons. Photo courtesy of Howard Leedham.
On another, notorious Baluch warlord Akbar Bugti planned a concerted effort to down Leedham’s Cessna after successfully compromising the HAF. Pakistani forces tracked Bugti down to a cave 150km (about 93 miles) from Quetta and killed him in August 2006.

“The clock was running,” Leedham said. “If I’d stayed there long enough, my luck would have run out.”

While the program continued for some time after Leedham’s departure, he believes it lost effectiveness over time — and, in his opinion, it’s no mystery why.

“The way these U.S. contracts work, at the PSC [personal services contract] level is that they are graded on civil service pay grades. You’ve got a $65 million project, and they’re trying to recruit someone to do the job for $80,000,” he said.





A member of the HAF running from a Huey at a landing zone. Photo courtesy of Howard Leedham.
“A guy who left Special Forces and is worth his salt is going to get paid far more than that for doing less, with less responsibility, paperwork, and bullshit,” Leedham added. “Why would somebody do that?”

While Leedham acknowledged that he managed to negotiate better compensation, he wasn’t willing to continue to do it for anything less than a percentage of the contract, rather than a PSC salary.

“But I didn’t do it for the money. It was post 9/11,” he said. “I did it because I came to the conclusion that if I didn’t do it, I’d one day be sitting in a rocking chair and I didn’t.”





A typical Balochistan village as seen from the door of a Huey helicopter in flight. Photo courtesy of Howard Leedham.
However, the job came at a personal cost: his marriage and family quickly fell apart on his return to the U.S., the result of a difficult domestic crisis he attributes to him leaving for Pakistan.

In the years after his part in the operation ended, Leedham went on to work in the Middle East’s high-dollar finance industry, a far cry from the wilds of Pakistan’s badlands. He now heads up a firm that offers global security consulting and risk management services. He also wrote a book about his experience, “Ask Forgiveness, Not Permission.”

Despite the close calls, maddening battles against militants and the U.S. bureaucracy, and personal toll, Leedham said he’d do it all over again.

“I think I would. You couldn’t not,” he said with a smile. “It was the adventure of a lifetime.”

https://coffeeordie.com/gwot-in-pakistan/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

Hachiman said:


> *One Man’s War on Terror in Pakistan’s Badlands*
> 
> By Bernd Debusmann | May 31, 2020
> 
> At first light on a quiet morning in March, Howard Leedham found himself crouching near an austere compound in a hilly area near the unremarkable village of Ziarat, typical of this part of Pakistan’s impoverished and lawless Balochistan province. With him were dozens of heavily armed members of the Heliborne Assault Force (HAF) of the Pakistani Frontier Corps.
> 
> The target: Jalil Jaffar, better known as JJ, a notorious militant wanted for kidnapping 15 civilians from a bus several weeks prior. Two of the women taken had already been murdered by JJ, who was demanding the release of members of his gang. This was in 2004, at the tail end of winter in Balochistan.
> 
> With the assault force and supporting light machine guns in place, a Pakistani captain called out on a loudspeaker for JJ and several members of his gang to surrender, only to be met with gunfire. After the machine guns lit up a wall that had protected JJ, he took a gamble and made a run for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Pathan members of the HAF after setting up an OP during an operation. Photo courtesy of Howard Leedham.
> It was the last thing he’d ever do.
> 
> “The guys decided to bunk out the back and came out armed. JJ was in the first group,” Leedham recalled, speaking over a Zoom call from the U.K. “Unfortunately for him, he reached a cut-off group before the others. They challenged him, but he fired at them. They killed him and the bloke he was with as well.”
> 
> Two other nearby militants heard the gunfire and were taken into custody, their clothes soaked in urine.
> 
> Howard Leedham and the HAF’s part in the Global War on Terrorism was off to a running start.
> 
> Leedham, a dual U.S. and U.K. citizen, was in Pakistan as part of a $65 million State Department-backed program that partnered Bell Huey helicopter and Cessa Caravan aircraft with two contract pilots, half a dozen mechanics, Pakistani aircrew, and 25 Pathan soldiers tasked with helping secure the Afghan-Pakistan border and make life difficult for the Taliban, Al Qaeda, and local drug barons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Huey landing at an LZ in Balochistan. Photo courtesy of Howard Leedham.
> Just a few years before, Leedham was living in Maryland and working in the high-flying world of executive aviation. His background, however, was anything but typical in the world of Learjets.
> 
> A former Royal Navy clearance diver, Leedham had gone on to be a helicopter pilot, and was the first British exchange officer to take temporary command of a U.S. Marine Corps helicopter squadron (HMT 204). He’d also served his time in the secretive world of British special operations before leaving the military in 1997.
> 
> His path to Pakistan began when a Washington-area acquaintance put him in touch with the State Department, who at the time was seeking advice on how to retrieve a number of U.S. contractors that had crash-landed and been captured by guerrillas in the Colombian jungle in February 2003.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detainees taken into custody during an operation in Balochistan. Photo courtesy of Howard Leedham.
> “They told me later that if they could get me in a room and poring over a map of Pakistan, they’d have me,” he said of the State Department’s Air Wing. “I amicably left my job and began a training package that included weapons and aircraft certification. By that time I was an American citizen, but the security clearance is what took the longest.”
> 
> The State Department Air Wing’s operation in Pakistan was typical of the kind they run elsewhere around the globe. The programs provide air assets and funds to a local partner force trained to carry out law enforcement and counter-narcotics missions, as has long been the case in Latin American countries such as Colombia and Peru.
> 
> The Pakistan operation, however, had a rocky start, partly as a result of an often-hostile relationship between the U.S. embassy in Islamabad and Pakistan’s Ministry of Interior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Members of the HAF about to take off in a Huey. Photo courtesy of Howard Leedham.
> “Shortly before I deployed, the aircraft were seized by the Pakistanis and impounded. There was a big argument between the embassy and them on who should have control over the aircraft,” Leedham said. “The Americans didn’t want to hand them over carte-blanche control.”
> 
> Just as bad was Leedham’s relationship with his supervisor in the embassy, whom he described as a “dove in the extreme” and as “extremely unsuited” to the role.
> 
> “The very first time I met her, she handed me a memo recommending that the whole program be shut down,” he said. “They said it was a complete failure because the Pakistanis wouldn’t cooperate.”
> 
> Leedham, however, managed to convince the Pakistanis to release the aircraft. Additionally, he convinced a Pakistani colonel — by pleading through a toilet door — to commit a ground force, which began with 25 members of the Frontier Corps Rapid Interdiction Force, or RIF.
> 
> “[…] no American should be flying over _any _territory in any of our aircraft, which were all single engine, unless they were armed.”
> 
> The program’s relationship with the embassy, however, continued to prove tricky.
> 
> “Our biggest problem from the State Department side was getting the embassy to release weapons to use. They were pacifists and shit-scared,” he recalled. “One of them told me she didn’t want me carrying a weapon in case I kill a kid. The only way I’d kill a kid was if he was going to shoot me.”
> 
> “My argument was that no American should be flying over _any _territory in any of our aircraft, which were all single engine, unless they were armed,” he continued. “If they go down, they’re going to have to do a runner and at some stage probably defend themselves. A weapon buys you three things: time, space, and respect. If you don’t have one, you haven’t got any of them.”
> 
> Eventually, the embassy was overruled by the Regional Security Office (RSO), Capitol Hill, and senior State Department figures in Washington, who arranged for more weapons to be provided from the U.S. Still, the episode left Leedham and the other members of the team with a bad taste in their mouths.
> 
> “It was a bizarre issue you’d never think to have to deal with in the post-9/11 era,” he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howard Leedham while on patrol during a daylight operation in Balochistan. Photo courtesy of Howard Leedham.
> With the Hueys and Cessnas operational and with weapons provided, Leedham was ready to begin training the Frontier Corps ground force. They operated out of a spartan military cantonment in Quetta, the Pakistani city that also hosted Mullah Omar and the rest of the Taliban’s senior _Shura._
> 
> The area, Leedham said, was “pretty frantic.”
> 
> “The Taliban were running across the [Afghan] border and doing whatever they were going to do, and coming back to Pakistan and taking a big sigh of relief,” he said of the enemy situation at the time. “The other aspect was the narcotics, which was paying for everything on their side.”
> 
> At the time, approximately 80 percent of the heroin detected in Europe was produced from Afghan opium poppies, processed in border labs, and transported through Balochistan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Members of the HAF on standby during an operation in Balochistan. Photo courtesy of Howard Leedham.
> In this environment, Leedham and the other U.S. contractors on the program could never be sure who to trust — including, at first, their own team members.
> 
> The threat of a green-on-blue insider shooting, he recalled, was always in the back of his mind, starting with his first time seeing the troops in formation in Quetta.
> 
> “I don’t want to make it sound too dramatic, but at the beginning it was a hideous concern,” he said. “You could see they were quite formidable blokes. It could go pear-shaped very quickly if one of them decides to have a ‘Jihadi moment.’”
> 
> “I always carried a concealed weapon,” he added. “Even when I was chatting to them or giving them lecture, I always had a pistol down my pants. When we did CQB [close-quarters battle] drills, I’d have my pistol out. I wasn’t sure of one or two individuals, but those concerns were unfounded.”
> 
> “The clock was running. If I’d stayed there long enough, my luck would have run out.”
> 
> Even at the force’s base in Quetta, Leedham said he slept with a pistol under his pillow, a shotgun and an AR-15 close at hand.
> 
> “If anybody burst in, I could at least grab something,” he said.
> 
> Leedham’s concerns about the force were unfounded, and after a training program was completed, the force was declared operational in early 2004. The successful raid on JJ’s compound took place several weeks later, giving both the Pakistanis and the State Department confidence.
> 
> Leedham said that the HAF’s missions were varied. Sometimes the air assets on the force were committed to operations against poppy growers, while other times the force infiltrated areas of concern to conduct reconnaissance and “have a look around.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the HAF’s Hueys taking off from a landing zone in Balochistan. Photo courtesy of Howard Leedham.
> Some of their most typical missions, however, were setting up snap vehicle checkpoints in broad daylight.
> 
> In these missions, a road would be picked — with no specific intelligence — and a heli-borne force dropped off at least 5 kilometers (3.1 miles) away. Under the cover of darkness, the force would then approach the road and set up a checkpoint the following morning.
> 
> Each checkpoint, Leedham recalled, involved multiple layers of HAF personnel and tire spikes, as well as unseen cut-off points and light machine guns.
> 
> “They’d have driven in and be totally cut off. There was nowhere to go,” Leedham said. “The whole idea was not really to find anything. We’d be shot to shit if we did. The idea was that word would get around very quickly.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A snap vehicle checkpoint set up by the HAF, designed to hamper the movements of Taliban and Al Qaeda militants, as well as drug traffickers. Photo courtesy of Howard Leedham.
> Once word got out, the thinking went, the Taliban and drug traffickers would have to adjust their operations.
> 
> “The whole premise of it was that it would slow down their op tempo. They’d have to send lead vehicles to make sure we weren’t there,” he said. “We weren’t where we were, and we were where we weren’t.”
> 
> While Leedham said that the HAF was largely successful in “putting a dent” into the operations of the Taliban and drug barons during his tenure in Pakistan, he ultimately decided not to renew his contract, despite being asked by the State Department.
> 
> For one, he said that there had been a number of close calls. On one occasion, for example, a force of approximately 200 gunmen ambushed a Pakistani patrol on the border they mistakenly believed Leedham was a part of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howard Leedham with one of the HAF’s platoons. Photo courtesy of Howard Leedham.
> On another, notorious Baluch warlord Akbar Bugti planned a concerted effort to down Leedham’s Cessna after successfully compromising the HAF. Pakistani forces tracked Bugti down to a cave 150km (about 93 miles) from Quetta and killed him in August 2006.
> 
> “The clock was running,” Leedham said. “If I’d stayed there long enough, my luck would have run out.”
> 
> While the program continued for some time after Leedham’s departure, he believes it lost effectiveness over time — and, in his opinion, it’s no mystery why.
> 
> “The way these U.S. contracts work, at the PSC [personal services contract] level is that they are graded on civil service pay grades. You’ve got a $65 million project, and they’re trying to recruit someone to do the job for $80,000,” he said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A member of the HAF running from a Huey at a landing zone. Photo courtesy of Howard Leedham.
> “A guy who left Special Forces and is worth his salt is going to get paid far more than that for doing less, with less responsibility, paperwork, and bullshit,” Leedham added. “Why would somebody do that?”
> 
> While Leedham acknowledged that he managed to negotiate better compensation, he wasn’t willing to continue to do it for anything less than a percentage of the contract, rather than a PSC salary.
> 
> “But I didn’t do it for the money. It was post 9/11,” he said. “I did it because I came to the conclusion that if I didn’t do it, I’d one day be sitting in a rocking chair and I didn’t.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A typical Balochistan village as seen from the door of a Huey helicopter in flight. Photo courtesy of Howard Leedham.
> However, the job came at a personal cost: his marriage and family quickly fell apart on his return to the U.S., the result of a difficult domestic crisis he attributes to him leaving for Pakistan.
> 
> In the years after his part in the operation ended, Leedham went on to work in the Middle East’s high-dollar finance industry, a far cry from the wilds of Pakistan’s badlands. He now heads up a firm that offers global security consulting and risk management services. He also wrote a book about his experience, “Ask Forgiveness, Not Permission.”
> 
> Despite the close calls, maddening battles against militants and the U.S. bureaucracy, and personal toll, Leedham said he’d do it all over again.
> 
> “I think I would. You couldn’t not,” he said with a smile. “It was the adventure of a lifetime.”
> 
> https://coffeeordie.com/gwot-in-pakistan/



Interesting... But in my opinion, the writer had this experience long time back...... Some things in the pics may suggest that were taken long time ago....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PDF

PanzerKiel said:


> Interesting... But in my opinion, the writer had this experience long time back...... Some things in the pics may suggest that were taken long time ago....


Correct Sir.


Hachiman said:


> This was in_* 2004*_, at the tail end of winter in Balochistan.



Btw, I disliked how he kept using the 'pathan' word.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bananarepublic

Hachiman said:


> Correct Sir.
> 
> 
> Btw, I disliked how he kept using the 'pathan' word.



you shouldn't really expect much from guns for hire .tactless writing for the sake of being seen as strongmen is inherent in them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Metal 0-1

bananarepublic said:


> guns for hire



What do you call Private Military Consultant who have experience in Special Operations..?


----------



## Signalian

Signalian said:


> i lost a coursemate today.
> 
> Heart attack after jumah prayers and passed away. He was in 48 Signals battalion but attached to FC.
> 
> 
> View attachment 330783


Tayyab Tariq (or TT as we called him), in third year in Signals College. I spent 6 years with him. One hell of a guy, it was never boring when he was around.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Type 69-II tanks being transferred from Pakistan Army to Frontier Corps KPK and Balochistan. Tanks, artillery, helicopters the FC with it's current manpower, firepower and combat experience has transformed into Pakistan's second army standing guard on the western front.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

fatman17 said:


> Monday, August 26, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> *FC&#8217;s use as private security inflicts Rs 183m loss on govt*
> 
> 
> By Tanveer Ahmed
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: The audit authorities have unearthed Rs 183 million losses inflicted to national exchequer in the wake of deployment of Frontier Constabulary (FC) personnel for security of private individuals as well as government organisations.
> 
> The major loss to the national exchequer was identified in the audit report of the Auditor General of Pakistan for the audit year 2012-13 that emphasised the public money should not be utilised for benefit of particular person or a section of community.
> 
> *In the first case, the audit report observed that the personnel of FC were deployed for security of retired government servants, MNAs and senators and pointed out that deployment cost was not recovered from these individuals*.
> 
> From 2009 to 2012, an expenditure of Rs 46.082 million was incurred on the deployment of these personnel. The management of District office Frontier Constabulary Gadoon Khyber Pakhtunkhwa deployed their 110 personnel for security of private individuals.
> 
> The auditor general observed that deployment of FC personnel to private individuals at public expense was irregular and unauthorised and when inquired about it, FC management didn&#8217;t reply to it.
> 
> *The audit report recommended that expenditure incurred for providing security to private individuals should be recovered and deposited into government account*. *ha ha ha!!!*
> 
> In a similar case, the amount of Rs 136.986 million could not be recovered by FC Khyber Pakhtunkhwa for deployment of their troops on the security of various private and government organisations during, 2011-12, the audit report revealed.
> 
> Irregular purchase of arms from ISI: Auditor general unearthed financial irregularity in the accounts of FC when it identified that the organisation purchased Rs 17.575 million worth of arms from the Inter Services Intelligence (ISI) without open competition.
> 
> The management of inspector general FC Headquarters Peshawar paid an amount of Rs 17.575 million for purchase of arms from directorate general ISI during the year 2011-12. These arms include 18 AA Gun 12.7 mm, 35 SMG 7.62 mm Chinese and 17 mortar 60 mm.
> 
> Audit General however observed that the items were purchased without open competition and pointed out that supplier, ISI, was neither a manufacturer nor sole proprietor of the items purchased.
> 
> The major discrepancy was FC management also floated a tender for the purchase of SMG and received a bid from AYA Corporation for US $ 280 per unit that accounts to Rs 25,200 per unit. However the bid was not considered.
> 
> It may be mentioned here that same purchased from ISI cost Rs 45000 per unit, higher than the bid given by AYA Corporation.
> 
> Audit report observed that procurements made without open competition deprived the government of benefits of competitiveness rates.
> 
> It also mentioned that purchase of SMGS7.62 mm Chinese from ISI instead of the rate offered by AYA Corporation resulted in a loss of Rs 693,000 and held that the matter may be investigated and responsibility be fixed on account of irregularity.


Old news one of the IG of police was imprisoned as this frontier constabulary is part of police kpk and under previous Nwfp GOVT but also use in isb and sindh their role is to patrol previous Nwfp settled and previous fata borders

since the. Things have changed now is pretty much as police I think since there is no fata


ghazi52 said:


> Type 69-II tanks being transferred from Pakistan Army to Frontier Corps KPK and Balochistan. Tanks, artillery, helicopters the FC with it's current manpower, firepower and combat experience has transformed into Pakistan's second army standing guard on the western front.
> 
> 
> View attachment 729146


Again old news unless some new transfers are happening about 88 t69 were re gun to old 100 mm gun and all ammo along with these 88 tanks transfers to I guess 50/50 to FC kpk and Baluchistan

army have switched from old 100mm gun to 125mm and some older 105 mm may be still there

also fc has now higher caliber artillery units 130mm and other vs in the past 25 pounders

all campaign against ttp in all agencies were spearheaded by HQ FC kpk with additional army units under its command except north waziristan, it was only army 11 Corp lead ops

their units had more combat experience then most of any units

72 new fc wing/regiments being raised in kpk and Baluchistan that’s equivalent to two army corps of about 30k strength bringing total to about 4 army corps equivalent Fc

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## khanasifm



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Frontier Corps Balochistan is here for you in difficult times,

Your Safety and Security is our No.1 Priority

Together we will defeat the menace of terrorism in Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Passing Out Parade of Frontier Corps (South) Balochistan takes place at Punjab Regiment Centre (PRC) Mardan.
900 recruits completed their training....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

It's a regimental motto. previously was "once a piffer, always a piffer" I believe. 
This change happened in the same year when Yahya decided to add at least a platoon worth of Bengali troops into Piffer battalions, to reduce homogeneity. 
labbaik means as in we're ready/we're here.


----------



## khanasifm

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 735062


This is frontier force regiment which is regular army, 8th FFR badge 

frontier Corps is different para military unit or Corp

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Reichmarshal

FC Baluchistan is no were near wt FC kpk is in strength, equipment, capability, and experience. FC Baluchistan retooling, strengthening, and retraining began a few years ago, once the kpk was pacified and the focus shifted from fata n kpk. It will take a few more years to see the full results of all this investment in FC Baluchistan.

ps. by FC i mean Frontier Corps. and not constabulary.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

Reichmarshal said:


> FC Baluchistan is no were near wt FC kpk is in strength, equipment, capability, and experience. FC Baluchistan retooling, strengthening, and retraining began a few years ago, once the kpk was pacified and the focus shifted from fata n kpk. It will take a few more years to see the full results of all this investment in FC Baluchistan.
> 
> ps. by FC i mean Frontier Corps. and not constabulary.


Why don't they just combine it all into a Gendarmerie Command model?? You'll have an easier time coordinating resources and more sharing of similar equipment, no??


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Alhamdulillah , Frontier corps KP , Pakistan , has been transformed completely after 9/11 especially after 2005-2006  *

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Reichmarshal

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Why don't they just combine it all into a Gendarmerie Command model?? You'll have an easier time coordinating resources and more sharing of similar equipment, no??


It is all combined under the command of GHQ. The over whelming majority of the officers are on secondment from PA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Former U.S President Richard Nixon At Khyber Rifles Mess, Landi Kotal Khyber Pass, September 1985.

Sitting In Front Row From Right To Left




(1) Arbab Jehangir Khan Khalil (Late) Chief Minister North-West Frontier Province.
(2) Lt. Gen. Sahabzada Yaqub Khan (Late) Foreign Minister Of Pakistan.
(3) Lt. Gen. Fazle Haq (Late) Governor Of North-West Frontier Province.
(4) Maj. Gen. Arif Bangash (Late) Inspector General Frontier Corps.
(5) General Muhammad Zia-ul-Haq (Late) President Of Pakistan.
(6) Richard Nixon (Late) 37th President Of The United States.
(7) Lt. Col. Mahboob Ali Shah Commandant Khyber Rifles.
(



Mr. McCarty An Ex Governor In USA, With Officer's Khyber Rifles, And Some Other Visitors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*Alhamdulillah , Frontier corps Balochistan , Pakistan , has been transformed completely after 9/11 especially after 2004-2005 . 



( Pictures via Facebook pages / groups ) 




































*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sifar zero

Pakistan Ka Beta said:


> *Alhamdulillah , Frontier corps Balochistan , Pakistan , has been transformed completely after 9/11 especially after 2004-2005 .
> 
> 
> 
> ( Pictures via Facebook pages / groups )
> 
> 
> View attachment 742334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 742335
> 
> 
> View attachment 742336
> 
> 
> View attachment 742337
> 
> View attachment 742338
> 
> View attachment 742339
> *


Please post more images.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Sifar zero said:


> Please post more images.


added few more . Don't worry a lot of investment and training is going on from many years in FC KP & Balochistan and Sindh Rangers hidden from common eyes or lame light . It is not being advertised for some reasons .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

Does FC operate drones? Of all the forces FC needs them the most, ISTAR is half the fight.
We have all these fancy weapons, yet loose a company a month
You go online and see videos of FC troops being massacred, and it's the same pattern all over again. No call for backup no nothing, just poor unsuspecting men getting burnt alive. Any image I had of Pakistan's AFs as strong, valiant and what not went down the drain in the last few months.
How on earth did we go from winning one of our toughest battles (Zarb e Azb) to losing 10 men a day?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

2 Squadron's of drones posted across Balochistan can drastically change the scenario in the province.


Pakistan Ka Beta said:


> added few more . Don't worry a lot of investment and training is going on from many years in FC KP & Balochistan and Sindh Rangers hidden from common eyes or lame light . It is not being advertised for some reasons .


Damn they just be pretty good at hiding stuff, so good even their troops don't know about it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sifar zero

It was 3:10 AM of winter, that night was very brutal when our check post was ambushed by Terrorists from all side. They were 120 with heavy weapons. We were almost Out numbered, Rockets were raining over us. Two of our brothers embraced Shahdat on the spot Rl

We were resisting with limited small weapons while having full faith in Allah. We eliminated some of them but they were high in number and we lost two more. Our Commander gathered us and said " Do you want Hazrat Hussain(AS) to welcome u at Jananh?" 





We shouted "Yes sir (Tears of happiness in eyes). We decided not to surrender but to die with honour. We were on suicide mission(kill or get killed). Suddenly we heard voice of choppers and Boss shouted " Allah's angels are Here finally " we took our positions And when they arrived, they were falling like thunder over Terrorists, Terorrists started falling back but Our boys chased them and butchered them into pieces. That attack was thwarted and our flag is still flying high at that checkpost Alhamdullillah & will keep flying high IA.






Thanks to our boys in Air, Ground and Sea. If our flag is still flying high it's just because of those who don't even think before sacrificing their lives for Pakistan.Pakistan Zindabad. A Story from FC battle against BLA.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Metal 0-1

Pakistan Ka Beta said:


>


Nice trigger discipline Vro


----------



## Raja Porus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401214447373324290Saw these pictures and learnt that unfortunately fc Balochistan have the old G3s retired from the army. These were among the ones inducted in 1967. These are bit unreliable (according to modern standards), heavy, uneasy (as compared to the newer ones used by the army) and get hot quicker.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Interior Minister Sheikh Rashid Ahmed attends Passing Out Parade of 29th Recruits Course Frontier Corps (FC), Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Mir Ali, South Waziristan...


----------



## ghazi52

IGFC North Balochistan
Major General Muhammad Yousaf Majoka called on Governor Balochistan Amanullah Khan Yasinzai at Governor House.


----------



## ghazi52

FC Balochistan


----------



## Raja Porus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410136659581149185

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Primus

Desert Fox 1 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1410136659581149185


Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi rajioon


Any news on the CT op we launched?

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Raja Porus

Huffal said:


> Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi rajioon
> 
> 
> Any news on the CT op we launched?


Nopes


----------



## Primus

Desert Fox 1 said:


> Nopes


Hmmm... Keeping it under wraps then...

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hussain Bakhsh Jamali, a young man of FC, who was martyred in a terrorist attack near Pak-Iran border yesterday, was laid to rest with full military honors in Gandakha, his hometown. May Allah accept your testimony and raise your ranks 
Jun 28, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1960's


----------



## Sifar zero

Which gun is this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Phantom.

Sifar zero said:


> Which gun is this?
> View attachment 759684


SSG 69

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

IGFC South KPK, Major General Muhammad Umer Bashir

IGFC North KPK, Maj Gen Adil Yamin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

IGFC North Balochistan Major General Yousaf Majoka

IGFC South Balochistan Maj Gen Ayman Bilal Safdar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sifar zero

FC Balochistan's camo pattern has changed which they needed.Hopefully this will be in the long list of changes and improvement that FC will get.




@Huffal @Foxtrot Alpha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Army units under FC command

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

Sifar zero said:


> FC Balochistan's camo pattern has changed which they needed.Hopefully this will be in the long list of changes and improvement that FC will get.
> View attachment 764258
> 
> @Huffal @Foxtrot Alpha


Omg they have murdered this camo, Disgusting at least to me.The old camo was much better.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

FC Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

No matter the day, when it’s time we pray,

Frontier Corps (FC) Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

FC KPK


----------



## ghazi52

FC Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1439442086965743621

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Frontier Corps (FC) Balochistan (South) under the Command of, IGFC Major General Ayman Bilal Safdar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

Sooooo, any idea when FC will be given drones and MRAPs?


----------



## iLION12345_1

Moon said:


> Sooooo, any idea when FC will be given drones and MRAPs?


We can’t just “give” them drones and MRAPs. They have to buy them.
There’s a reason people i get annoyed when others blame Bajwa for the incompetence of the politicians that control the FC. (I don’t think he’s perfect or anything, but people bark up the wrong tree in this regard sadly)
Bajwa or the army doesn’t decide what the FC gets, his army already has Hundreds of MRAPs, drones and gunships.

FC is under the MOI, they have to clear funds and make purchases for the FC, much like they’d do for police. Even the IGFC can only ask or recommend the purchases. MOI has not put out a tender or a request to any company for these things. It’s a massive bottleneck When there’s politicians sitting on top of security forces. That’s why I always ask people not to complain about Bajwa but about the politicians who don’t give a damn about FC soldiers dying everyday. It’s always FC soldiers getting ambushed or dying by IEDs recently because the army has MRAPs and gunships.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Great Janjua

iLION12345_1 said:


> We can’t just “give” them drones and MRAPs. They have to buy them.
> There’s a reason people i get annoyed when others blame Bajwa for the incompetence of the politicians that control the FC. (I don’t think he’s perfect or anything, but people bark up the wrong tree in this regard sadly)
> Bajwa or the army doesn’t decide what the FC gets, his army already has Hundreds of MRAPs, drones and gunships.
> 
> FC is under the MOI, they have to clear funds and make purchases for the FC, much like they’d do for police. Even the IGFC can only ask or recommend the purchases. MOI has not put out a tender or a request to any company for these things. It’s a massive bottleneck When politicians are sitting on top of security forces. That’s why I always ask people not to complain about Bajwa but about the politicians who don’t give a damn about FC soldiers dying every day. It’s always FC soldiers getting ambushed or dying by IEDs recently because the army has MRAPs and gunships.


Mate, I strongly disagree with you on that part. yes, the army has mraps but are they deployed in hot zones? I don't think so. Take Waziristan for example army is largely present there alongside Frontier Corp but what we see during ambushes is a lack of Mraps. It's the same story throughout the whole country. Even when we did use mraps *mind you that was a long time ago* under operation Zarb e Azb they were used like sentry posts equipped with 12.7 HMG and used from a standoff distance.

Currently, we have little to no mraps deployed in hot zones. The last time I saw any, was deployed in Gwadar on-base protection, again used as a sentry post.

Yes, FC Balochistan alongside many other paramilitaries does come under MOI. But it is up to the commanding officer to least put forward a request to MOI for such procurement.

Lastly, if anyone thinks our paramilitaries procurement plans aren't under the army then he must be a jester. All strings are pulled by the army central command.

All in all, it comes down to the will of the leadership to implement such procurements and to deal with the needs accordingly but by the looks of it, everyone is sleeping from top to bottom. 

General Tariq had the guts, the will, and vision to transform FC. All we need is someone with a similar perception.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

iLION12345_1 said:


> We can’t just “give” them drones and MRAPs. They have to buy them.
> There’s a reason people i get annoyed when others blame Bajwa for the incompetence of the politicians that control the FC. (I don’t think he’s perfect or anything, but people bark up the wrong tree in this regard sadly)
> Bajwa or the army doesn’t decide what the FC gets, his army already has Hundreds of MRAPs, drones and gunships.
> 
> FC is under the MOI, they have to clear funds and make purchases for the FC, much like they’d do for police. Even the IGFC can only ask or recommend the purchases. MOI has not put out a tender or a request to any company for these things. It’s a massive bottleneck When there’s politicians sitting on top of security forces. That’s why I always ask people not to complain about Bajwa but about the politicians who don’t give a damn about FC soldiers dying everyday. It’s always FC soldiers getting ambushed or dying by IEDs recently because the army has MRAPs and gunships.


I disagree, FC is headed by a General, the authorities which issue tenders for vehicle procurement are done by Army officers, their families are supported by the Fauji Foundation and not the MoI, many army troops are there in FC. 
So tell me, how on God's green earth, is the MoI responsible for procurement? Clearly money isn't an issue if you're loosing tens of thousands of dollars worth of pickup trucks a month.
Secondly, Army too doesn't operate MRAPs on a wide scale,.recent IED attacks have all happened on pickup trucks. They're mostly at border crossings doing absolutely nothing, or inside airbases for defense.
As for politicians not caring, it's because they never did. Zarb-e-Azb didn't happen because a politician suddenly started to care, it happened because GRS mobilised the military to do it.

It's shameful that we don't run out of excuses to justify our failures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

Moon said:


> I disagree, FC is headed by a General, the authorities which issue tenders for vehicle procurement are done by Army officers, their families are supported by the Fauji Foundation and not the MoI, many army troops are there in FC.
> So tell me, how on God's green earth, is the MoI responsible for procurement? Clearly money isn't an issue if you're loosing tens of thousands of dollars worth of pickup trucks a month.
> Secondly, Army too doesn't operate MRAPs on a wide scale,.recent IED attacks have all happened on pickup trucks. They're mostly at border crossings doing absolutely nothing, or inside airbases for defense.
> As for politicians not caring, it's because they never did. Zarb-e-Azb didn't happen because a politician suddenly started to care, it happened because GRS mobilised the military to do it.
> 
> It's shameful that we don't run out of excuses to justify our failures.


Yeh airforce base par in mraps ka konsa Sa kam hain bhai! Waha tho Toyota pickups honay chahiye fast be or light be. Par nahin ye tho HEAVY Mraps hi rakhe ge. Yeh hain thinking hamare generals ki. 🤔

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Moon

Great Janjua said:


> Yeh airforce base par in mraps ka konsa Sa kam hain bhai! Waha tho Toyota pickups honay chahiye fast be or light be. Par nahin ye tho HEAVY Mraps hi rakhe ge. Yeh hain thinking hamare generals ki. 🤔


Absolutely no idea. But God forbid FC gets it's hands on them. Can't have that.

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## Signalian

Great Janjua said:


> Mate, I strongly disagree with you on that part. yes, the army has mraps but are they deployed in hot zones? I don't think so. Take Waziristan for example army is largely present there alongside Frontier Corp but what we see during ambushes is a lack of Mraps. It's the same story throughout the whole country. Even when we did use mraps *mind you that was a long time ago* under operation Zarb e Azb they were used like sentry posts equipped with 12.7 HMG and used from a standoff distance.
> 
> Currently, we have little to no mraps deployed in hot zones. The last time I saw any, was deployed in Gwadar on-base protection, again used as a sentry post.
> 
> Yes, FC Balochistan alongside many other paramilitaries does come under MOI. But it is up to the commanding officer to least put forward a request to MOI for such procurement.
> 
> Lastly, if anyone thinks our paramilitaries procurement plans aren't under the army then he must be a jester. All strings are pulled by the army central command.
> 
> All in all, it comes down to the will of the leadership to implement such procurements and to deal with the needs accordingly but by the looks of it, everyone is sleeping from top to bottom.
> 
> General Tariq had the guts, the will, and vision to transform FC. All we need is someone with a similar perception.





Moon said:


> I disagree, FC is headed by a General, the authorities which issue tenders for vehicle procurement are done by Army officers, their families are supported by the Fauji Foundation and not the MoI, many army troops are there in FC.
> So tell me, how on God's green earth, is the MoI responsible for procurement? Clearly money isn't an issue if you're loosing tens of thousands of dollars worth of pickup trucks a month.
> Secondly, Army too doesn't operate MRAPs on a wide scale,.recent IED attacks have all happened on pickup trucks. They're mostly at border crossings doing absolutely nothing, or inside airbases for defense.
> As for politicians not caring, it's because they never did. Zarb-e-Azb didn't happen because a politician suddenly started to care, it happened because GRS mobilised the military to do it.
> 
> It's shameful that we don't run out of excuses to justify our failures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Moon

Signalian said:


> View attachment 780308


Yeah I posted this a month ago. In English.
You can read who's tendered these things, and it ain't a MoI babu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

Moon said:


> Yeah I posted this a month ago. In English.
> You can read who's tendered these things, and it ain't a MoI babu.


Exactly. Even then it's a make-believe tender nothing solid comes after it.


----------



## Signalian

Moon said:


> Yeah I posted this a month ago. In English.
> You can read who's tendered these things, and it ain't a MoI babu.


Things are in process, then why whinge all over the forum ?
MOI babus are least bothered about FC.


Great Janjua said:


> Exactly. Even then it's a make-believe tender nothing solid comes after it.


and one would wonder why that happens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

Signalian said:


> Things are in process, then why whinge all over the forum ?
> MOI babus are least bothered about FC.


The only reason we're buying armour plating is because we aren't buying MRAPs. Secondly, armour plates don't stop IEDs. You'll only end up losing an armour plated vehicle instead.


----------



## Signalian

Moon said:


> The only reason we're buying armour plating is because we aren't buying MRAPs. Secondly, armour plates don't stop IEDs. You'll only end up losing an armour plated vehicle instead.


MRAPs don't stop attacks, causalities will come down from 6 to 2 or 1 maybe but attacks will still occur and causalities will incur. Your approach is very narrow minded sorry to say. The attacks have to stop, you can hand over thousands of MRAPs to FC but the terrorists will change strategy and attack through new tactics. FC war isn't against IED but your narrow vision approach makes FC + MRAP Vs IED. Try looking at the bigger picture. MRAPs are required no doubt but then attacks will occur on static posts, even forts, in civilian areas and other FC installations. Getting stingy after MRAPs isn't going to solve the problem for FC, its a comforting feeling. The issue to get after is destroying militant hideouts, sending FC after terrorists supplies and sympathizers, cutting down infiltration on borders, finding traitors within ranks and awarding severe punishments to them to make examples, providing basic facilities to Baluch people and bringing sardars/influential persons on negotiating table. 

When an attack on FC occurs, its not just FC, its on a Pakistani citizen and a soldier so instead of creating threads about the enemies of Pakistan and yelling about support for war that Pakistan faces today, the "PDF MRAP brigade" comes in action and starts yelling MRAP MRAP on top of their lungs. Use some common sense. 

The amount of data through information available on PDF is enough to make a strong case to write to IGFC, MOI and other concerned departments about FC and the problems in Baluchistan on email or through pen to make your voice heard. That would be a practical step instead of screaming for MRAPs as if MRAPs are a magic wand for clearing all woes that FC and other LEAs are facing in Baluchistan. Have you seen other tenders that are circulated by IG's office ? They are about obtaining critical equipment of all types for FC personnel and different FC installations. So get out of your narrow vision, MRAPs are not the answer to everything that FC Baluchistan face.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Moon

Signalian said:


> MRAPs don't stop attacks, causalities will come down from 6 to 2 or 1 maybe but attacks will still occur and causalities will incur


That's good enough. Do you know the ISIS commander in Egypt's Sinai surrendered 1-2 weeks back? Do you know why? Because he wasn't able to kill any Egyptian soldiers, because in the last 3 years the were deploying MRAPs, drones and other surveillance assets in their war against ISIS. When a soldier is killed, his death is rejoiced by the enemy, who is then further emboldened by it. It's like the fire triangle, just replace oxygen, heat and fuel with casualties, funding and political backing. 



Signalian said:


> Try looking at the bigger picture. MRAPs are required no doubt but then attacks will occur on static posts, even forts, in civilian areas and other FC installations. Getting stingy after MRAPs isn't going to solve the problem for FC, its a comforting feeling. The issue to get after is destroying militant hideouts, sending FC after terrorists supplies and sympathizers, cutting down infiltration on borders, finding traitors within ranks and awarding severe punishments to them to make examples, providing basic facilities to Baluch people and bringing sardars/influential persons on negotiating table.


For that you need drones and other reconnaissance assets, which you refuse to buy or use.
You need better surveillance capabilities which you haven't bought.
The Balochistan insurgency as of today is oxymoronic, where developmental projects are being destroyed and then the same people complain of no development. The highest per capita is spent in Balochistan, which contributes the lowest to the GDP.





Signalian said:


> When an attack on FC occurs, its not just FC, its on a Pakistani citizen and a soldier so instead of creating threads about the enemies of Pakistan and yelling about support for war that Pakistan faces today, the "PDF MRAP brigade" comes in action and starts yelling MRAP MRAP on top of their lungs. Use some common sense.


It's not as simple as you've made it. The frustration is due to lack of willingness to adopt new technologies and equipment (even cheaper ones) since the last 20 years. You can't blame a soldier for that. The blame entirely falls on the top brass. Which is mind you, well aware of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Moon said:


> That's good enough. Do you know the ISIS commander in Egypt's Sinai surrendered 1-2 weeks back? Do you know why? Because he wasn't able to kill any Egyptian soldiers, because in the last 3 years the were deploying MRAPs, drones and other surveillance assets in their war against ISIS. When a soldier is killed, his death is rejoiced by the enemy, who is then further emboldened by it. It's like the fire triangle, just replace oxygen, heat and fuel with casualties, funding and political backing.


Geo politics of a region are very different from another region. You need to read into Baluchistan history and the reluctance so far of direct Military action which some voice should take place.


> For that you need drones and other reconnaissance assets, which you refuse to buy or use.
> You need better surveillance capabilities which you haven't bought.
> The Balochistan insurgency as of today is oxymoronic, where developmental projects are being destroyed and then the same people complain of no development. The highest per capita is spent in Balochistan, which contributes the lowest to the GDP.


Pakistan has all those which you mentioned. Yet if attacks are occurring then key points have been laid out before.



> It's not as simple as you've made it. The frustration is due to lack of willingness to adopt new technologies and equipment (even cheaper ones) since the last 20 years. You can't blame a soldier for that. The blame entirely falls on the top brass. Which is mind you, well aware of it.


FC has improved and up-gunned over the years. It was once impossible to imagine heavy armored tanks and artillery at disposal of FC. The top brass made it happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

Signalian said:


> Pakistan has all those which you mentioned. Yet if attacks are occurring then key points have been laid out before.


If someone can travel to middle of Marine Drive is Gawader and blow up QeAs statue, then I assure you we don't have what you speak of. The biggest road in Gawader hasn't got CCTV cameras to apprehend the suspects. What to speak of drones or reconnaissance.




Signalian said:


> FC has improved and up-gunned over the years. It was once impossible to imagine heavy armored tanks and artillery at disposal of FC. The top brass made it happen.


Those are hand me downs from the Army. None of those tanks can actually do anything other than present themselves as a massive target. They are good for flat regions only.
Plus what good are they, if they aren't being used.



Signalian said:


> Geo politics of a region are very different from another region. You need to read into Baluchistan history and the reluctance so far of direct Military action which some voice should take place.


You'd be surprised at how similar the two are, both politically and geographically.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Great Janjua

@Signalian first of all whatever you posted is just false. Mraps are a strong deterrent MOI is as much to be blamed as the Pak army in this whole fiasco. Just accept it we have a lazy command I ain't gonna argue with you further because I know it's a fact. these incidents are nearing 2 years of continuous casualties yet you expect me to believe the command is not sleeping. yeah, Right.

Whenever I wake up to such episodes *it's the same shite but a different toilet. Yet no change. Talking about change, the image you posted, do you know what it did on the ground, Zilch, Nada. all army did was purpose armoured plates for the Toyota cargo bed and its metal sheet walls which is absurd to even reckon yet they decided to bloody implement them, guess what it did. nothing, Zilch, Nada yet again.

I presume the army forgot that terrorists have RPGs, machine guns, IEDs and Higher bloody GROUND!!! this whole terrain is built for mraps not a Hilux cargo bed with armoured walls.


@Mentee @Metal 0-1 @Moon @lastofthepatriots [USER=197229]@PakFactor[/USER

I don't usually tag people.
But hey, sorry if I have bothered any of youse by my tags.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Great Janjua said:


> @Signalian first of all whatever you posted is just false.


One liner and everything is false. Strongly disagree since you have no argument. Bring some valid points against mine, one liners wont do.
If you dont get why i posted the image, then its always better to ask instead of assuming.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Signalian

Moon said:


> If someone can travel to middle of Marine Drive is Gawader and blow up QeAs statue, then I assure you we don't have what you speak of. The biggest road in Gawader hasn't got CCTV cameras to apprehend the suspects. What to speak of drones or reconnaissance.


MOI should be asked about the helis which were sent back to USA. Whether you accept or not, FC is orphaned because of MOI's attitude towards it and MOI is responsible for FCs catastrophe. The Military officers are deputed to FC and they are doing their job, but then who owns FC ? no one ?



> Those are hand me downs from the Army. None of those tanks can actually do anything other than present themselves as a massive target. They are good for flat regions only.
> Plus what good are they, if they aren't being used.


So you agree that FC was up-gunned and not just that but FC was doubled in strength in both regions - KPK and Baluchistan. Still deviating from point but tank and artillery are deterrents.




> You'd be surprised at how similar the two are, both politically and geographically.


Means you haven't read about Baluchistan history and Ops. Again that narrow sight ? the intriguing part is conducting an ops in Baluchistan whether with uniformed forces or clandestine, but what about the players involved in that region. There is an investment of China sitting there which is not the case in Egypt. There are other factors too some of which i mentioned, others i let for you to figure out so we can actually discuss something instead of going in circles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farooqbhai007

Moon said:


> If someone can travel to middle of Marine Drive is Gawader and blow up QeAs statue, then I assure you we don't have what you speak of. The biggest road in Gawader hasn't got CCTV cameras to apprehend the suspects. What to speak of drones or reconnaissance.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are hand me downs from the Army. None of those tanks can actually do anything other than present themselves as a massive target. They are good for flat regions only.
> Plus what good are they, if they aren't being used.
> 
> 
> You'd be surprised at how similar the two are, both politically and geographically.


aap lagwa do cctvs , sath mey mraps key bhi pasiey dey do FC ko , agar nahi lagwa saktey to keep your opinions to your self

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

farooqbhai007 said:


> aap lagwa do cctvs , sath mey mraps key bhi pasiey dey do FC ko , agar nahi lagwa saktey to keep your opinions to your self


I pay my taxes, what do you think they are for? Cash strapped African countries have more MRAPs than PA, money isn't an issue.



Signalian said:


> So you agree that FC was up-gunned


Not exactly an upgrade, considering they don't even work in that terrain, barring a few border posts. 


Signalian said:


> Means you haven't read about Baluchistan history and Ops. Again that narrow sight ? the intriguing part is conducting an ops in Baluchistan whether with uniformed forces or clandestine, but what about the players involved in that region. There is an investment of China sitting there which is not the case in Egypt. There are other factors too some of which i mentioned, others i let for you to figure out so we can actually discuss something instead of going in circles.


Again you'd be surprised if you saw the history of Sinai insurgency, the regional players as well as the Chinese investments there. Just because it isn't as long as the Balochistan one, doesn't mean they don't have similarities.


----------



## ghazi52

Frontier Corps Balochistan and Pakistan Army Aviation continue to assist local Administration with relief & rescue operation for victims of Earthquake in Harnai

IGFC Balochistan (North) Major General Yousaf Majoka is also in Harnai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PanzerKiel

VSK 100 rifles for FC have been issued...

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
3


----------



## iLION12345_1

PanzerKiel said:


> VSK 100 rifles for FC have been issued...
> View attachment 785473
> View attachment 785474


Really nice rifles, plus the ability to mount optics on the rear dust cover, will be great for shooting insurgents

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Frontier Corps (FC) Balochistan,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Signalian

Moon said:


> Not exactly an upgrade, considering they don't even work in that terrain, barring a few border posts.
> 
> Again you'd be surprised if you saw the history of Sinai insurgency, the regional players as well as the Chinese investments there. Just because it isn't as long as the Balochistan one, doesn't mean they don't have similarities.


Its lovely to go on and on in circles and keep debating and filling pages but after a check of ground reality I now feel that I have already conveyed my point in detail in previous. I disagree with your example of Sinai as it doesnlt fit at all in this scenario. 

Maybe you should talk with a FC officer before you get back to replying me. I talked and i got disappointed with a lot of things he said which are un related directly to our discussion but clears the story of FC's involvement in various Ops and the role of Military officers as well as political involvement that Federal & Provincial Governments wants FC to fulfil for their own goals rather than interest of the country.

Maybe talk to IK, Interior ministry and provincial Govt why they want FC to function in a certain way (one hint: another protection police force for their elites) while Army provides FC all it's officers and other facilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Moon

Signalian said:


> Its lovely to go on and on in circles and keep debating and filling pages but after a check of ground reality I now feel that I have already conveyed my point in detail in previous. I disagree with your example of Sinai as it doesnlt fit at all in this scenario.
> 
> Maybe you should talk with a FC officer before you get back to replying me. I talked and i got disappointed with a lot of things he said which are un related directly to our discussion but clears the story of FC's involvement in various Ops and the role of Military officers as well as political involvement that Federal & Provincial Governments wants FC to fulfil for their own goals rather than interest of the country.
> 
> Maybe talk to IK, Interior ministry and provincial Govt why they want FC to function in a certain way (one hint: another protection police force for their elites) while Army provides FC all it's officers and other facilities.


I'd go back and forth as well, however you forget that FC isn't the only force in the region, Army is there too. Yet the results have been the same, with no resultative improvements in equipment or modus operandi. 
Same with Navy as well.
There are massive deficiencies that are repeated exploited by the enemy, many times over.
FYI I doubt the federal/provincial government tells FC to build outposts on foot of hills rather on top of them.


----------



## bananarepublic

PanzerKiel said:


> VSK 100 rifles for FC have been issued...
> View attachment 785473
> View attachment 785474


And how did we get Belarusian Rifles? 
Is POF making them or they are being imported

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## iLION12345_1

bananarepublic said:


> And how did we get Belarusian Rifles?
> Is POF making them or they are being imported


Being imported alongside AK-103Ms. Might see Serbian Zastava Rifles soon too.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## bananarepublic

iLION12345_1 said:


> Being imported alongside AK-103Ms. Might see Serbian Zastava Rifles soon too.


Thats disappointing, I thought uncles at POF had started doing something rather than drink chai and eat samosas all day. 
Any reason behind importing AKM kits instead of moving up to AK-74/103. Or maybe this was a MOI procurement?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## iLION12345_1

bananarepublic said:


> Thats disappointing, I thought uncles at POF had started doing something rather than drink chai and eat samosas all day.
> Any reason behind importing AKM kits instead of moving up to AK-74/103. Or maybe this was a MOI procurement?


AK-74 is the wrong calibre for our forces and it’s also really old. They are already buying AK-103M, maybe you misread my last post 
And yes, these rifles are being bought by MOI for FC and BL levis, though we should see the army buy new rifles sooner or later too.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

At Torkham ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Open Day held at Sheikh Fatima Bint Mubarak Girls Cadet College Turbat by Makran Scouts , FC Balochistan South.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Rest in Peace, Major Asghar..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Frontier Corps (FC) Balochistan 
Bomb Disposal Team.

Risking their lives to protect ours...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Frontier Corps (FC) Balochistan deploy female soldiers to assist those affected by recent heavy rains in Mand and its surrounding areas, relief and rescue efforts continue, including medical assistance, distributing rations & inspecting damaged property.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Raja Porus

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1483825465014231040

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Frontier Corps (FC) Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP), providing equal opportunities to Women from all backgrounds,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

COAS General Qamar Javed Bajwa, visited Panjgur, Balochistan ..


----------



## ghazi52

Commander 12 Corps Quetta, Lieutenant General Sarfraz Ali attends Grand Jirga in Kharan and addressed to a large gathering.


----------



## ghazi52

It’s always a great feeling when the people of Balochistan appreciate the work you do.

Frontier Corps (FC) Balochistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Security Forces conducted an Intelligence Based Operation (IBO) in general area Madi Khel, North Waziristan District, on reports of a weapons and ammunition cache. During search operation, large quantity of weapons and ammunition recovered..


----------



## ghazi52

IGFC Balochistan (South) Major General Kamal Anwar visited Diwan-e-Khas, Kech District “Lasting peace & stability is essential for the development & prosperity of the region.


----------



## ghazi52

.....




........................


----------



## Great Janjua

FC Balochistan's special wing(SOW) is being turned into infantry rather odd vision. Maybe FC is just tryna meet the extra troops' mandate for border security set by the Government. This will undermine (SOW'S) capabilities. I remember post-Zarb e Azb, FC (SOW) was a small, yet lethal group, trained on the lines of a modern CT Ops unit. Now it's just a lame "throw more men at the problem" type unit with all its galore ruined and in tatters. 

This I have observed for FC Balochistan. Don't know about the rest of the Paramilitary special wings though.

Hope we merge FC and Rangers into a proper National Guard thus improving force efficiency, not just on the ground but in terms of budget too. 

Simple is the name of the Game.

• National guard and its special unit. ✅

•No more headaches of managing 5 different special ops units.❌

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

............
Commander 12 Corps Quetta, Lieutenant General Sarfraz Ali, ‘People of #Balochistan stand shoulder to shoulder with their Security Forces, additional security measures have been put in place across the province to safeguard our citizens’ ....






.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.....
Inauguration Ceremony of Sheikha Fatima Bint Mubarak Girls Cadet College held at Turbat, This is a huge achievement for women’s education in Balochistan ‘It has always been a priority for us to provide equal education for girls in Balochistan’




















......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.............





.............


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,




.,..,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,




.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.
A high level meeting was held under the chairmanship of Inspector General Frontier Corps Balochistan (North) Major General Muhammad Yousuf Majoka at Headquarters Frontier Corps (North) Quetta ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

FC needs a massive technical setup or a technology domain.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

Signalian said:


> FC needs a massive technical setup or a technology domain.


The entire paramilitary system is out-of-date and inefficient.

Like most of our country, the paramilitary outfit is an unnecessary layer of bureaucracy.

As I said earlier, we need to reform the FC, Rangers, etc, into one united National Guard, and it should become the premier force for all internal security matters. It should also take ownership of our internally-focused intelligence operations, including cyber, digital, etc. It can be appended to the Army (like MSA is to the PN), but the officer and jawans should come from a common pipeline. If they need to expand that pipeline to support two service arms, then so be it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Signalian

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> The entire paramilitary system is out-of-date and inefficient.
> 
> Like most of our country, the paramilitary outfit is an unnecessary layer of bureaucracy.
> 
> As I said earlier, we need to reform the FC, Rangers, etc, into one united National Guard, and it should become the premier force for all internal security matters. It should also take ownership of our internally-focused intelligence operations, including cyber, digital, etc. It can be appended to the Army (like MSA is to the PN), but the officer and jawans should come from a common pipeline. If they need to expand that pipeline to support two service arms, then so be it.


NG is under army. Fc and Rangers should have been under army from the start. This is where politics start.



Abid123 said:


> Wish they could pay just as much attention and money to R&D. But I guess the business empire is more important


I have reported you. Don’t post your trash here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Bilal Khan (Quwa) said:


> The entire paramilitary system is out-of-date and inefficient.
> 
> Like most of our country, the paramilitary outfit is an unnecessary layer of bureaucracy.
> 
> As I said earlier, we need to reform the FC, Rangers, etc, into one united National Guard, and it should become the premier force for all internal security matters. It should also take ownership of our internally-focused intelligence operations, including cyber, digital, etc. It can be appended to the Army (like MSA is to the PN), but the officer and jawans should come from a common pipeline. If they need to expand that pipeline to support two service arms, then so be it.


The NG Dte handling mujahid n janbaz battalions trains them on basic infantry concept of conventional warfare.

FC and Rangers have come towards CQB and AT Ops but NG hasn’t brought its battalions towards unconventional warfare or COIN. This is the first major hurdle. 

PM handles mistral SAM, while janbaz or Mujahid, either one, handles AAA guns or maybe shoulder SAM. FC and Rangers don’t handle AD tasks. FC’s artillery and cavalry cadre are few. 

Patrolling areas is another point. FC and Rangers are border patrolling and border management forces go begin with. Then their roles were expanded to COIN and internal tasks where police conveniently fails. 

The police related formations like constabulary, khasadar, Levies and reserve police, whose training standards and equipment are questionable. 

training tiers are different :
1. NG - janbaz / mujahid
2. FC/Rangers 
3. Police elite and SSU
4. Constabulary and others I mentioned.

1 is under GHQ.
2,3,4 under MOI. 

So Indian forces attacking a village ? Deploy NG.
1st tier policing, COIN and AT ? Deploy FC and Rangers.
Otherwise LCB and SSG.
2nd tier policing ? Regular police and elite police.
3rd tier Policing duties ? Constabulary and others. 

Therefore trainings and then roles have to be standardised. Either all become FC/Ranger standards or NG Battalions are upgraded to be absorbed in Army while others are re formed under NG Dte, GHQ except Police and lower tier associated police formations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Signalian

Should a force managing border also look after internal duties. And were the heavy weapons like howitzers and tanks given to FC were for overlooking border. 

heavy weapons are not required for internal duties so if NG battalions are not absorbed in army, they can be given border duties apart from AD and defensive duties they already have, no further training could be necessary except for howitzer or tank crews. 

Then FC and Rangers can be formed as one formation under NG Dte, completely separating border forces and internal duties formations.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,..,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,..,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521037325802819584


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521038142471651328

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522174745344499712

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

*FC KP and FC Balochistan Pictures via Facebook pages / groups .*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,..,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522420557798862849

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,..,
𝐎𝐧 𝐭𝐡𝐞 𝐨𝐜𝐜𝐚𝐬𝐢𝐨𝐧 𝐨𝐟 𝐄𝐢𝐝-𝐮𝐥-𝐅𝐢𝐭𝐫, 𝐨𝐟𝐟𝐢𝐜𝐢𝐚𝐥𝐬 𝐨𝐟 𝐏𝐚𝐤𝐢𝐬𝐭𝐚𝐧 𝐀𝐫𝐦𝐲 𝐚𝐧𝐝 𝐅𝐫𝐨𝐧𝐭𝐢𝐞𝐫 𝐂𝐨𝐫𝐩𝐬 𝐍𝐨𝐫𝐭𝐡 𝐨𝐟𝐟𝐞𝐫𝐞𝐝 𝐄𝐢𝐝 𝐩𝐫𝐚𝐲𝐞𝐫𝐬 𝐚𝐥𝐨𝐧𝐠 𝐰𝐢𝐭𝐡 𝐭𝐫𝐢𝐛𝐚𝐥 𝐞𝐥𝐝𝐞𝐫𝐬 𝐚𝐧𝐝 𝐩𝐞𝐨𝐩𝐥𝐞 𝐢𝐧 𝐁𝐚𝐣𝐚𝐮𝐫...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,..

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1523898758659989506


----------



## ghazi52

FC Balochistan


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1526064494882852865


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Passing out parade of Frontier Corps (FC) Balochistan (South) Special Operations Force (SOF) took place at FC Balochistan training centre Khuzdar IGFC Balochistan (South), Major General Kamal Anwar Chaudhry was the chief guest on the occasion.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1533707096272916481

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537430822810112000

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta




----------



## Signalian

An assessment should be made for all posts of FC to see which are defend-able, which can stand a 2 - 4 hours gun battle, and which if cut from others will need heli QRF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Signalian

5 x new FC wings were coming up this year.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## Sifar zero

Signalian said:


> 5 x new FC wings were coming up this year.


Any update regarding MRAPS or Bodyarmour?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

Sifar zero said:


> Any update regarding MRAPS or Bodyarmour?


Hopefully but doubt it. Recruiting, training, arming, providing transport,etc, all takes time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Signalian

@PanzerKiel 
A Special Intrusion Detection System (SID) for monitoring of the entire western border was to be installed, any information ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Great Janjua

Signalian said:


> @PanzerKiel
> A Special Intrusion Detection System (SID) for monitoring of the entire western border was to be installed, any information ?


I think it's mostly there made up of Cameras, thermal imagers, ground radars, and drones.


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1562688671790542848


----------



## fatman17

Redefining FC’s role


The Frontier Constabulary can combine with the civilian police, instead of working as a parallel force.



www.dawn.com


----------



## farooqbhai007

Signalian said:


> @PanzerKiel
> A Special Intrusion Detection System (SID) for monitoring of the entire western border was to be installed, any information ?








Maybe this as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.,..,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563933977353850881

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sifar zero

@PanzerKiel @Signalian 
Why most of the fortifications on both Iran and Afghanistan border fences made of stones and don't have any armoured doors??
Almost none of them are rpg resistant.


----------



## PanzerKiel

Sifar zero said:


> @PanzerKiel @Signalian
> Why most of the fortifications on both Iran and Afghanistan border fences made of stones and don't have any armoured doors??
> Almost none of them are rpg resistant.


These stones have even stopped direct firing tank shells. Moreover, all of them are mined with wire all around. Doors should be least of our problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

Any indication the FC (which are up admiring the Hilux fleet) are going to add a remote weapons station on at least some of the Hilux?

Something like the following; literally looks custom made for the Toyota Hilux.





Four vehicles like this coupled with a vehicle with a small radar and E/O system on a telescoping pole (for longer range detection) could secure a convoy or a fortified position against enemy/miscreant infantry or even small drones with some AI. A very cost effective option that minimize risk to troops and buys them time for a QRF force to arrive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FuturePAF

FuturePAF said:


> Any indication the FC (which are up admiring the Hilux fleet) are going to add a remote weapons station on at least some of the Hilux?
> 
> Something like the following; literally looks custom made for the Toyota Hilux.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four vehicles like this coupled with a vehicle with a small radar and E/O system on a telescoping pole (for longer range detection) could secure a convoy or a fortified position against enemy/miscreant infantry or even small drones with some AI. A very cost effective option that minimize risk to troops and buys them time for a QRF force to arrive.


Should have said “which are up-armouring the Hilux fleet”

Also a QRF need not be an expensive helicopter option or even long range rockets, but another truck with accurate long range indirect mortar fire, that can get into position quickly.

A QRF that is equipped with its own small drone fleet to find and fix enemy positions, coupled with a ground element of mortar trucks and MRAPs should be able to relieve most forces in a fix, pinned down by miscreants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

ghazi52 said:


> .,..,
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563933977353850881


I hope they give the snipers ballistic computers so they can hit out at the limits of their weapons.

Day or night and in all weather conditions. Beyond the range of enemy machine gun fire, over and over again until the attackers realize the futility of their effort.

To give the ability to our troops to find, fix and destroy any miscreants before they have a chance to harm our troops.

Also, with a ballistic computer scope, targets of opportunity could be accurately engaged with the presence of a spotter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

2022...
Should be provided to FC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1591824726481338368

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,,
FC and SSG boys after conducting a successful operation somewhere in the Baluchistan Region!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,..

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594295459786493952

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596368240619708416

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## FuturePAF

For these remote outposts, where space is limited, perhaps the interior ministry on behalf of the FC should buy UAVs to evaluate troops if the need arises. Saves lives at an affordable price (not just troops but also civilians) in the AOR is very important to morale and demonstrating the benefits the state can provide over the local or foreign miscreants.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1596867469699940354

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

.
A soldier of the Frontier Corps Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, Pakistan’s paramilitary force deployed on the border fence and adjoining areas along the international border with Afghanistan.


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

AK- 203
Sambaza, Zhob, Balochistan...


----------

